# Kennedy got his first point



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations! They look like a great team!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You must be so proud, both of them are just beautiful together. How lucky to have your daughter interested in Goldens too. Such a nice interest to share. (Sorry about the bummer with her classes, glad you have it straightened out now, sounds like something that would happen to me.....  )


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow! Your daughter is really doing great work. Congratulations.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Congratulations! From the photos, your daughter looks a real natural.


----------

